# Need help using Spa Lavish Facial Scrub



## Maltiemom317 (Jun 30, 2010)

This may sound silly, but tried to use this with my baby today for tear stains, and wondered how everyone does this without getting most of the pup wet and unhappy  ???? Any tips? 

I'd like to try to deal with tear stains as naturally as I can. I have been washing his eyes daily with pure water on cotton squares, since he's only 13 weeks old. I would appreciate any other insights. He is on Chicken Soup for the Puppy Lover's Soul, which is what his breeeder started him on. I have begun to slowly introduce him to what my Yorkies eat, which is a home cooked diet of chicken or turkey, brown rice, veggies, etc.. He loves that, but I had heard somewhere that rice can cause tear stains.


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

Hello,
That is one sweet puppy you have there!
I will pass along a tip for face washing I learned here. Get a plastic color application bottle from Sally's Beauty Supply Store. They are just a dollar and change.
I fill it with warm water and just squirt the area that needs to be cleaned. Since you can direct the stream of water it doesn't get into the eyes or all over the face. I put a bit of spa lavish on a baby toothbrush and gently brush out any debris. Then I rinse with the warm water again. It takes just a few minutes. And don't forget the most important part.... end with a treat so your pup will associate the routine with something positive.


----------



## Maltiemom317 (Jun 30, 2010)

*Thanks so much!!!*

Now why didn't I think of that? LOL Sometimes things can be so simple and yet so elusive  Have a great day!

p.s. Oliver says "thanks" and sends nose licks & tail wags


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I do pretty much the same but add that I set Lilly on a drain tray next to the sink and wrap a towel around her to try to keep the rest of her dry.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Don't worry too much about tear stains right now... He'll likely have them for sure until he quits teething at around 6 months. Claire had horrible staining until she was over a year old and they just magically disappeared as she matured.


----------



## Maltiemom317 (Jun 30, 2010)

*Smart Idea*

Great thinking...thanks Cindy


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

aww dorothy that is one cute fluff , i think the girls gave great suggestions , i love using the toothbrush ..


----------



## cleex1004 (Aug 2, 2008)

You can also get a baby bib, one that is plastic backed or waterproof...


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

What a little doll your pup is. I agree with k/c mom that the tear staining will most likely end when his teething ends. Don't drive yourself crazy about it until then. Dixie's breeder told me to carefully apply cornstarch 2 or 3 times a day to cut down on the moisture. That helped some.
For maintenance I use the Spa Lavish applied with a soft, baby toothbrush. I do as others have already mentioned. I use the bib, the color application bottle &, of course, the treat. Sometimes Dixie doesn't like the bottle so on those days I use a washcloth. Put it on with the washcloth then take a new washcloth to squeeze clean water on the area until the soap is out.
Welcome to SM.


----------



## Maltiemom317 (Jun 30, 2010)

Thanks for the tips! I had no idea this was normal for teething time  That makes me feel better. Have a great night!


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

So I am about to order my Spa Lavish Facial Scurb and wanted to read up before I receive it and I have a few questions...

How much do I need to apply? 
How often do you use the Facial scrub? 
Does the area need to be wet before applying the Facial Scrub?
What is the point in using a bib? Which way do you put it on them?

And about the corn startch, I've never heard of this before, do I just pat the cornstarch into the hairs? Again, how much and how often?

I'm trying to clear up Bella's tear staining again and would like to get Enzo used to the routine so he doesn't fight me later on.


----------



## BeautyBoy (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi 
This is how I use the spa lavish. I wrap JoJo in a towel and wet his face and beard then rub a large pea size blob between my fingers and rub it into his beard and over his nose hair and then rinse off with scoops of water with my hand. Then dry him off with a towel and hairdryer. You get used to it and it doesn't take long when you get used to it. It keeps his face nice and clean.

Regarding the cornstarch if you put it on it can go a bit 'gloopy' on the hair a bit messy ( I found ) JoJo kept trying to wipe it off with his paw. 
xx


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

BellaEnzo said:


> So I am about to order my Spa Lavish Facial Scurb and wanted to read up before I receive it and I have a few questions...
> 
> How much do I need to apply?
> How often do you use the Facial scrub?
> ...


This is an older thread but I can answer your questions.

You just need to apply a tiny dab, for a puppy, far less than a pea-sized amount, and for an adult a pea-sized amount is sufficient. You will want to wet the face first before applying. I like to lather it and also comb through it with a fine-tooth comb before rinsing well. The bib is to help keep their chest area dry if you are not bathing them as you are applying it. It goes on them just like it would a baby, with the bib part hanging on their chest area. A baby washcloth can also be helpful in rinsing, just squeeze some of the water onto the lathered face to rinse. It will take a few minutes to get it all out. You can use Spa Lavish every day, but it can be very drying, so I would recommend using it every 3 days and in between I would just use warm water to clean the face. Try and dry their faces off as much as you can after washing. I wouldn't apply cornstarch, it can be very messy. If you decide to use it, you apply to the facial hair, and comb through...repeat several times. It helps dry out wet hairs, but will also goop up and/or get crusty. It is best to not use it and keep the area as clean and dry as possible without using something that clings to the hair.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

BellaEnzo said:


> So I am about to order my Spa Lavish Facial Scurb and wanted to read up before I receive it and I have a few questions...
> 
> How much do I need to apply?
> How often do you use the Facial scrub?
> ...


I don't know what I would do without the SpaLavish facial scrub! It is so great. Here is our routine: 

I don't use a bib, rather I just place a hand towel over Rudy's back so that I don't touch his hair with my wet hands. I set him on the counter, put the hand towel over him and get a wash cloth. Then I take the wash cloth and get one corner of it wet with warm water. I take my finger and wrap the corner of the cloth with it and rub only the hair around his face to get it damp. Then I put a small amount of the SL (like a pinky nail size) on the corner of the cloth, and rub it on the face. Then I take my bare hands (Rudy loves this part) and I massage the facial scrub into the areas that I want washed. I massage the side of his little nose around his eyes, and his mustache hair. Then I take the opposite corner of the wash cloth (that is still dry) and get it wet with warm water and then just wipe the SP off. The great thing about the SL is that it is very gentle and it's pretty easy to wash off. 

I don't know if any of that makes sense, but feel free to PM with any questions. I have this face washing routine down to a science! I wash Rudy's face once a day.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

I use a wash cloth as well, wet it, just put a dap of spa lavish on it, wash their precious face, and then have a dry down ready to dry it off.

It is a WONDERFUL product. I will always use it. It does not rid tear stains, but does give your baby a nice clean face. Love Spa Lavish.


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

Thank you ladies for you responses, I know it's an old thread but figured no one would mind be digging it up. I'm going to skip the cornstarch then cause it sounds kinda messy. 

Now my bf is really think I'm going crazy... First I buy baby onesies for the dog, then last night I got them both new baby blankets, now I'm going to have to go pickup so baby washcloths and bibs.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

BellaEnzo said:


> Thank you ladies for you responses, I know it's an old thread but figured no one would mind be digging it up. I'm going to skip the cornstarch then cause it sounds kinda messy.
> 
> Now my bf is really think I'm going crazy... First I buy baby onesies for the dog, then last night I got them both new baby blankets, now I'm going to have to go pickup so baby washcloths and bibs.


LOL You just let bf know, it's for the baby :wub: And you can show him this picture of my little Leo recovering after his neuter operation :wub: Now doesn't he look comfortable and happy. LOL. Now next time your bf yells at the TV screen, during a football game, then you can tell him, yup, that's "normal" I'm sure they can hear you  :blink:


----------



## Krieng (Jul 30, 2011)

Both of mine have same problem, they are now 10M.

Thanks for advice


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

Aww your little one on the left looks just like my little Enzo. I'm excited to try the spa lavish line


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

BellaEnzo said:


> Aww your little one on the left looks just like my little Enzo. I'm excited to try the spa lavish line


'

You will love Spa lavish. Such a nice clean smell :wub:


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

Maltiemom317 said:


> Now why didn't I think of that? LOL Sometimes things can be so simple and yet so elusive  Have a great day!
> 
> p.s. Oliver says "thanks" and sends nose licks & tail wags


Good question you asked.....and yes, I agree...why didn't *I* think of that?? I've had nothing but nightmares trying to wash Gucci's face. She squirms like crazy and I'm trying to rub this stuff into her face without it getting in her eyes. NOT an easy task..hehe!



bonsmom said:


> Hello,
> That is one sweet puppy you have there!
> I will pass along a tip for face washing I learned here. Get a plastic color application bottle from Sally's Beauty Supply Store. They are just a dollar and change.
> I fill it with warm water and just squirt the area that needs to be cleaned. Since you can direct the stream of water it doesn't get into the eyes or all over the face. I put a bit of spa lavish on a baby toothbrush and gently brush out any debris. Then I rinse with the warm water again. It takes just a few minutes. And don't forget the most important part.... end with a treat so your pup will associate the routine with something positive.


AWESOME advice.....thanks so much. I am gonna try this!!


----------



## Iubire14 (Nov 5, 2012)

My little maltese has no more tear stains after I use this. It's called kong truly gentle puppy wipes, the are exclusive to petsmart. I just wipe her everts everyday when she gets that hard stuff. I don't give it a chance to stain. It's 9.99 for 100 wipes but totally worth it. No need to wash afterwards. Its gentle enough to use everyday. Highly recommended. 

Also, the only treat I give her is purebites freeze dried need liver treats and it actually helped reduce tear staining a whole lot. And she's 4 months old and has never had an issue 

The only treats I give her is the liver , frozen cranberries, freeze dried strawberries ( less mess) frozen green beans and carrots.









Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## WeeGrace (Oct 22, 2012)

Great post I got lavish spa yesterday and didn't know how to do it daisy got all wet and cried the whole time. However have. Office big difference in the staining just not as brown and sticky!! Heading out to buy a bib and toothbrush and water thing from Sally's thanks for re posting this thread!!:thumbsup:


----------



## MissLiloB (Oct 17, 2012)

I am glad I read this post. I was going to as the same question for Lilo. Her stains aren't as bad as they were but I was going to invest in some spa lavish to get them gone for good.


----------

